# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مسايقة  " أمهات فى سجلات الخلود "  وجوائز قيمة  حصريا على ابناء مصر

## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

*الوطن أم وحبيبه وإحتواء من غير حدود
اللى ربت واللى حبت واللى بالغالى تجود
شمعيات هدت حيطان العتمه ف تاريخنا اللى فات
أمهات أمهات أمهات فى سجلات الخلود 

*

كل عام وأنتم بكل الخير والسعادة 
يسعدنى ويشرفنى بالأشتراك مع أديبتنا المبدعة* سمــــاء*
 أن نقدم لكم بالتناوب كل يوم فى رمضان 
ومضه شعرية عن إحدى النساء الصالحات فى تاريخ الأمه
على مدار 10 حلقات 
خلال النصف الأول من شهر الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار  
وما عليكم إلا معرفة إسم شخصية كل يوم
ترسل الإجابات على بريدى الخاص 
على ان يتم عمل مشاركة أولا بالموضوع عبارة عن  
( تم إرسال الإجابة على الخاص )  
دون الأفصاح عن الإجابة لضمان تكافؤ الفرص
وبما إن الموضوع عن النساء الصالحات 
ستكون الجائزة عبارة عن 
*إسدال للصلاة مع كتاب رياض الصالحين* 
وسنعلن فى اليوم التالى إسم الفائز 
على أن يتم توزيع الجوائز بمشيئة الرحمن 
بعد إنتهاء الشهر الكريم 
كل عام وأنتم بكل الخير والسعادة
 ::

----------


## سمـاء

كل سنة والجميع بخير وربنا يبلغنا رمضان ويتقبله منا..

إن شاء الله هتابع للمتعة والاستفادة...

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل سنة والجميع بخير 
> وربنا يبلغنا رمضان ويتقبله منا.
>  إن شاء الله هتابع للمتعة والاستفادة...


كل عام وعائلة ابناء مصر فى رقى وإزدياد
وربنا يبلغنا رمضان مرار وتكرارا ويتقبل منا كل الصالحات
وبإذن الله المتعة والأستفادة ستكون بمشاركة فعاله لحرفك المبدع
فى كتابة اشعار المسابقة  :: 
كل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ المحترم محمد سعيد
الأخت سماء

مبارك لكم شهر رمضان الخير
وان شاء الله نستمتع معكم بالمسابقة ونفوز
وأكيد ستكون رائعة من مبدعين مثلكم
احنا فى الأنتظار
كل رمضان وانتم طيبين

شكرا

----------


## وجدى محمود

الله الله

أنا بقي أقشر بصل؟

يعني حتي لو كسبت

حيبقي إسمي وجديه

ههههي

أستاذي العزيز

محمد

أبو مصطفي

الرائعه اممتألقه دائما

سمأ

أثق كل الثقه في تميز  الموضوع

كل منكم له سحره الخاص وإسلوبه المتميز

فهنيئا لنا بما سوف تقدموه لنا 

بس برده أنا مش حاسكت

أنا عايز مكان في أول الصفحه عشان موضوع إن شاء الله حيعجبكم  قوي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فكرة جميلة جدا
شكرا لك يا محمد وشكرا لك يا سماء
كل عام وأنتما بخير

----------


## سمـاء

nova_n

ربنا يتقبل رمضان منك ومن جميع المسلمين...

وان شاء الله تفوزى معانا.. على الاقل فى الحلقات بتاعتى.. لإنى بحب السهل... :: 

فى انتظارك...

----------


## سمـاء

وجدى محمود

طبعا تشارك وتكسب.. وابقى خد انت الكتاب وادى الاسدال للمدام...

فى انتظارك وانتظار موضوعك المفاجأة..

----------


## سمـاء

أحمد ناصر

الحقيقة هى فكرة المايسترو..

وعجبنى فيها إنها بتتكلم عن امهات خالدات.. لإن برغم إن الأمومة غريزة جوة الأم لكن كل شخصية بتكون أم بشكل مميز ومختلف عن التانية... وده اللى حاولت أوصل له وأوصله...

ربنا يستر... الكتابة مع المايسترو صعبة جدا...........

فى انتظارك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ المحترم محمد سعيد
> الأخت سماء
> 
> مبارك لكم شهر رمضان الخير
> وان شاء الله نستمتع معكم بالمسابقة ونفوز
> وأكيد ستكون رائعة من مبدعين مثلكم
> احنا فى الأنتظار
> كل رمضان وانتم طيبين
> 
> شكرا


كل سنه وانتى طيبه ومنورة ابناء مصر يا نوفا 
وبإذن الله الحلقه الأولى بعد دقايق 
 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله الله
> 
> أنا بقي أقشر بصل؟
> 
> يعني حتي لو كسبت
> 
> حيبقي إسمي وجديه
> 
> ههههي
> ...


كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة اخى الحبيب وجدى 
والله انت حتة سكرة  :: 
انتظر الان اولى الحلقات ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فكرة جميلة جدا
> شكرا لك يا محمد وشكرا لك يا سماء
> كل عام وأنتما بخير


 وانت بكل الخير والسعادة اخى الحبيب احمد 
 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

عن من الصالحات تتحدث هذة المقطوعة  ؟



ضرب الإله المثل 
أصل العسل م الورد 
وقبل فجر الإيمان 
كان فيه إيمان ف الأرض
مابين صخور الغبـــــا 
على أرض مصريه
ووسط عسكر كتير  
ونيل .. وعبودية  
شافت عيون الصبيه 
أصل أصل الضى
قالت يا رب الورى 
إحمينى م الظالم
وابنيلى ف الجنة بيت 
مفيش سواك عالم 
 :: 
؟
ترسل الاجابات على بريدى الخاص 
وبعدها يتم عمل مشاركة هنا 
تم ارسال الإجابه  ::

----------


## محمد الصاوي

تم ارسال الإجابه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للاشعار الجميلة التى ستخط هنا
تحياتى للاستاذة سماء وللاستاذ محمد سعيد
رمضان كريم

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم المايسترو الفنان الأنسان
محمد سعيد
والشاعرة الرقيقة سماء

كل رمضان وأنتم طيبين
ومسابقى جميلة رائعة بتتكلم عن امهات المسلمين الهالدات
تسلم الايادى على الأفكار الجميلة
معاكم متبعاكم ويارب افوز
ممكن الغش والا ممنوووووووووووع
انا مش بحب الغش بس بسأل مش أكتر
ههههههههههههههههههههه
راجعالكم تانى

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الشاعر القدير محمد سعيد
والشاعرة الرقيقة سماء

كل عام وأنتم بخير
وكل رمضان وانتم موجودين بالقاعة ومنورينها
اختيار لموضوع موفق ورائع
ومتابع معكم بأذن المولى

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## سمـاء

آسفة على التأخير.. بس لحقت قبل الساعة 12...


الخلود ف اسمها... وهى ف الخالدات

فى التاريخ مكتوبة.. أعظم الزوجات

بس الكلام هيكون.. لأعظم الأمهات



فى الجهل والجاهلية.. كانت أم البنات

وولادها ما خطوا... فى الحياة خطوات

صبرت ولا انكسرت.. واستحملت بثبات

واتجوزوا بنتين... مع أسوأ الحموات

بالكره والغدر قطعت..  بلسانها أمتن رباط

والأم ضمت جناحها.. على البنات بثبات

الوش ليهم بيضحك... والجرح للقلب فات

والهجرة بعدتها... عن بنتها مسـافات

والشوق إليها بيكبر.. ووقت اللقا كان فات



بالجنة متبشرة.. وقصرها م اللوليات

متكرمة بسلام... من فوق سبع سموات

----------


## وجدى محمود

تم إرسال الإجابه

----------


## وجدى محمود

الله عليكي سماء

يأم الحروف تسعد

بتغير الأشياء

وتجيبنا لو نبعد

***

بجد

متميزه بين الجميع

 ::

----------


## سمـاء

جيهان محمد على

تحية لوجودك هنا وفى انتظار عودتك

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

الشحرورة

كل سنة وانت طيبة وبخير دايما..

وإن شاء الله تفوزى.. بس لازم تجاوبى الأول..... :: 

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

محمد أمير

شكرا لكلماتك وفى انتظار متابعتك ومشاركتك معنا..

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

وجدى محمود شكرا لمشاركتك وشكرا لكلماتك...

شكلك كده ضمنت الكتاب والمدام ضمنت الاسدال...

فى انتظار مشاركتك دائما..

خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إعتذار مصحوب بالخجل 
لتأخرى فى استكمال باقى حلقات المسابقه 
بسبب عطل فى وصلة الدى اس ال 
واحب ان انوه الى انه سيتم الاعلان عن الفائزين فى المسابقة 
فو انتهاء الحلقات حتى يتسنى للمشاركين التبارى فى كل الحلقات 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
فاصل ونواصل  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

(3)

أم البطل والبطوله ..
تربيه ف الأصل 
قبل الحنان والدفا 
طرْح الفروع م الأصل 
رضع الزبير وأتفطم 
على نفس نفس الأصل 
المصطفى راح لها ..
وبإيتسامه قال
إن النجاه ف العمل 
لاهو بنسب ولا حسب 
ولا عم حتى وخال
يــ أم البطل قصتك 
ويّــا الجهاد هتعيش 
يتعلموا منها ..
أجيال ورا أجيال

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مسابقة رائعه وخصوصا عن الام اللى هي احلي حاجه موجودة فى الدنيا 
اللهم بارك لنا فى أمهاتنا واغفر لمن توفيتهم وارحمهم برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
شاعرنا الكبير محمد سعيد الشاعرة الرقيقة سما 
اتمني لكم دوام التألق والتوفيق فى كتابتكم 
واتمني لكم رمضان مبارك عليكم باذن الله وعلى كل ابناء مصر الكرام
طبعا جايه متاخرة كالعاده بس هحاول اشترك معاكم 
كل عام والجميع بالف خير 
تم ارسال الاجابه عن الحلقه الثالثه

----------


## فخراوى

*بارك الله فيكم*
*موضوع قيم فى شهر الرحمة*
*جزاكم الله خيراً يا أ. محمد سعيد*
*و أختى المبدعة سماء*
*تم إرسال الإجابة*

----------


## سمـاء

totatoty

آمين.. اللهم تقبل دعاءك لكل أمهات المسلمين...

شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة.. وفى انتظار متابعتك ومشاركتك...

ورمضان كريم...

----------


## سمـاء

فخراوى

الله يبارك فيك وفى كل المسلمين...

فى انتظار مشاركتك الدائمة..

ورمضان كريم

----------


## سمـاء

( 4 )


وحديها ف الصحرا... لا زرع ولا شجرة

وابنها بيبكى... وهى... مش قادرة

شافت جبل عالى.. طلعت على صخرة

راحت جبل غيره.. يمكن تشوف خضرة

بين الجبل والجبل.. مرة... ورا مرة

سبحانه ذو الرحمة... ريّحها بالبشرى

مية بتتسابق...... سجدت إليه شاكرة

وزاد ف تكريمه... لستنا الصابرة

وأمرنا فى القرآن... ف الحج والعمرة

نسعى تمام زيها... ونجدد الذكرى

----------


## فخراوى

*تمت الإجابة*
*جزاكم الله خيرا* 
*الشعر جميل جدا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أديبتنا الرائعة سماء 
حلقات قمه فى الإبداع يا أستاذة السهل الممتنع 
اخوانى وأخواتى الأعزاء جدااااااااااااااا
محمد الصاوى 
وجدى محمود 
توته توتى 
فخراوى 
أبشروا بقلوبكم المضيئة وإجاباتكم الواثقه 
ولا يزال التبارى قائم والنتيجه ان شاء الله فى نهاية الحلقات
لجائزة قيمه تعين على التزود بالعلم وطاعة الله عز وجل 
وترسخ محبتكم لبيتكم الرائع ابناء مصر
كل عام وأنتم اجمل  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحلقة رقم (5 )
تضمين ..
- الشهيد
ياللا يا خيِّ الغالي جهّزني
ووصاتك ديني وبلادى وإمّي
يمّة لا تبكي دمعِك حَزَّنّي
ترضي عليّه ياغلى دحنونة
- الأم 
عاليادي اليادي يا حبة عيني
لا تصدق دمعي خانتني عيني
بتزفّك عيني للحور العينِ
إمشي في دربك غانم ميمونا
مريم العمورى  

كان ياما كان يا تاريخ
محفورة صفحاتك
وكان وكان يا نضال 
مرفوعه راياتك 
لك أم عارفه الجنان 
ومشمرة الساعد
بتهدى من قلبها 
واحد ورا واحد 
إيمان بتقل الجبال 
دم الشهيد شــاهد
يا فرحة القلب ..
لما الضى يسكن فيه
ويشوف بعين البصيرة 
ويزيح غبار التيه
وقت إشتداد لِـبتلاء 
يسجد بشوق وإحتواء 
ويشكر الواحد

----------


## سمـاء

فخراوى

شكرا لكلماتك ومتابعتك...

فى انتظارك دائما

----------


## سمـاء

شكرا على المجاملة يا مايسترو...

انا حاسة إنى بحط طبق فول على سفرة عليها ديك رومى...... :: 

المهم إن ربنا يتقبل ويجمعنا بالأمهات الخالدات دول فى الجنة...

----------


## سمـاء

الحلقة الخامسة صعبة؟؟؟ تبقى السادسة سهلة......

( 6 )


من قبل يوم الميلاد للطاعة مندورة

عاشت ف محرابها ع الدنيا منصورة

اختارها رب العباد احسن نساء الكون

وبمعجزة خصها ف كتابه مذكورة



وجالها بالبشرى من عند رب العباد

كلمة من الرحمن سبحانه لما أراد

بين الفرح والقلق عدت شهور الحمل

وعند جذع النخلة كان وقت الميلاد



تانى جالها الرسول علشان يطمّنها

رجعت على أهلها وطفلها ف إيدها

لربها طايعة... وعن الكلام صايمة 

ورضيعا اتكلم.. وكلامه أيّدها

----------


## وجدى محمود

تمت الإجابه بفضل الله
وعلي فكره بقي ياسماء أنا معجب جدا جدا بطبق الفول بتاعك ووالله العظيم صدفه إن طبق الفول أدامي علي السحور

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك سماء
فعلا الحلقة السادسة سهله 
وبالتوفيق للجميع
 :f:  :f:

----------


## nariman

أقدر أرسل الاجابة ولا كده الوقت راح ؟؟
المسابقة لها وقت معين يعني ؟؟

تسلم ايديكم سماء واستاذ محمد .. بجد انا استمتعت جدا وانا بقرا الأشعار
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أقدر أرسل الاجابة ولا كده الوقت راح ؟؟
> المسابقة لها وقت معين يعني ؟؟
> 
> تسلم ايديكم سماء واستاذ محمد .. بجد انا استمتعت جدا وانا بقرا الأشعار
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


كل سنه وانتِ طيبة يا ناريمان 
سعيد جدا بمشاركتك معانا فى المسابقه 
والفرصه موجودة دايما  :: 
يمكنك ارسال جميع الإجابات من الحلقه الأولى 
ومتابعة باقى المسابقه والفوز ان شاء الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحلقة رقم (7 )

زوجة الحبيب فى الدنيا 
وزوجته ف الـ جنات 
ف لحافها نزل الوحى 
بالذكر والآيات
على قلب سيدنا النبى 
رحمات على رحمات
يا صائمة يا صابرة
يا صاحبة الإيثار 
يا بنت أعز الحبايب 
وأغلى أغلى صديق
وف عز عز الضيق
كان الجواب عبرات
جتلك بشارة البراءة 
من فوق سبع سماوات

----------


## nariman

تم ارسال الاجابة للحلقة السابعة 
وجاري ارسال كل الحلقات السابقة

مساء الورد

----------


## وجدى محمود

أنا بدأت  أشك في معلوماتي٠
تمت الإجابه

----------


## سمـاء

وجدى محمود

واضح انك ناوى ع الجايزة بجد...

أما جايزتى انا فمتابعتك الجميلة...

فى انتظارك فى باقى الحلقات

----------


## سمـاء

إبن البلد

منور الموضوع...

أحب أشكرك جدا على الاعلان... مع إن كلمة أديبة دى كبيرة أوى...

شكرا وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا...

----------


## سمـاء

nariman

شكرا على متابعتك وكلماتك الرقيقة..

فى انتظار مشاركاتك واجاباتك.. الجايزة فى انتظارك إن شاء الله

----------


## سمـاء

( 8 )



الشعر عند العرب زى الهوا والمية

أشعر نساء العرب كانت أكيد هى

وأشهر كتاباتها ف اخواتها مرثية

وحزنها عليهم ما فارقها ولا ثانية



وبعد اسلامها للأحسن... اتغيرت

ف القادسية لمت أولادها واتكلمت

ملت قلوبهم حماسة وبحبها شجعت

نالوا الشهادة وهى لا حزنت ولا بكت

حمدت ربها.. وباللقا  ف الجنة.. دعت

----------


## nariman

تم ارسال الاجابة للحلقة الثامنة

أحسنتي يا سماء

----------


## ابن البلد

> إبن البلد
> 
> منور الموضوع...
> 
> أحب أشكرك جدا على الاعلان... مع إن كلمة أديبة دى كبيرة أوى...
> 
> شكرا وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا...


الشكر موصول للأستاذ محمد سعيد ولك
وهو الحقيقة الأستاذ محمد صاحب الكلمات الخاصة بالإعلان
ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا يارب
ويجزيكم خيرا عن المسابقة الجميلة 
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشكر موصول للأستاذ محمد سعيد ولك
> وهو الحقيقة الأستاذ محمد صاحب الكلمات الخاصة بالإعلان
> ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا يارب
> ويجزيكم خيرا عن المسابقة الجميلة


 كل سنه وانت طيب وجميل يا أحمد  :: 
اى نجاح فى أبناء مصر وأى خير ربنا جعلك سبب مهم فيه 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب 
أما اديبتنا سماء فهى بحرفها السهل الممتنع 
شاعرة وأديبة تستحق كل التقدير 

كل عام وأنتم نعم الصحبة  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

موعدنا إن شاء الله مع أديبتنا سماء والحلقة العاشرة والأخيرة 
بعدها إن شاء الله نعلن أسماء الفائزين 
الذين شرفونا هذا العام وكل عام وأنتم أجمل  :: 

الحلقة رقم (9)

يا نن عين المصطفى 
وزهرة البستان 
الأم زينة النســا 
والأب بحر حنــان 
والزوج فدائى الحبيب 
والنسل ورد الجنان 
خطبك إله السما ..
لأشجع الفتيان 
وكفايه شرف النسب 
إن النسيب عدنان
يا حروفى مالك كدا 
النور ف وشك بان 
مليون صلاة ع النبى 
الرحمه م الرحمن
يا ستنا الطيبه 
يا قريبه م الضى 
أنا نفسى اشوفلك زى 
فى عصرنا التيهان

----------


## nariman

*تم ارسال الاجابة للحلقة التاسعة* 

*تسلم ايديكم*

----------


## سمـاء

إبن البلد والمايسترو..

ماقدرش أقول حاجة تانى غير زى ما قال المايسترو


كل عام وأنتم نعم الصحبة

----------


## سمـاء

nariman

منورة الموضوع دايما...

----------


## سمـاء

(10)

 
لمكة واشرافها... م البدو اهى جاية

رضيع وترجع بيه ع النية دى ناوية

تكبره وترعاه.... بالصحة والعافية

كل الصحاب رجعوا... لكنها باقية

مالقتش غير اليتيم قالت أنا راضية

رجعت بخير البشر وهى مش دارية

لكنها حست بالبركة....... وف ثانية

لما الضروع اتملت ولقيتها مش فاضية

عرفت بإن الرضيع خير جاى للدنيا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> (10)
> 
> 
> 
> لمكة واشرافها... م البدو اهى جاية 
> رضيع وترجع بيه ع النية دى ناوية 
> تكبره وترعاه.... بالصحة والعافية 
> كل الصحاب رجعوا... لكنها باقية 
> مالقتش غير اليتيم قالت أنا راضية 
> ...


عاشت هذه الام العظيمه 
حتى بلغت من الكبر عتيا 
ثم رأت الطفل اليتيم الذي أرضعته 
قد غدا للعرب سيداً 
و للإنسانية مرشداً 
وللبشرية نبياً 
ولقد وفدت عليه بعد أن آمنت به 
وصدقت بالكتاب الذي أنزل عليه
فما إن رآها حتى استطار بها سروراً 
وطفق يقول : أمي .. أمي 
ثم خلع لها رداءه وبسطه تحتها 
و أكرم وفادتها أبلغ الإكرام 
وعيون الصحابة رضى الله عنهم
تنظر إليه و إليها في غبطة و إجلال 
 ::  
أمى .. أمى 
يا حبة حنان عمرى
يا نبع الأمان و الرِى
وحبى الوحيد
وإحساسك ما لوهشى زى 
ف عتمة هموم بيقـــيد
أمى .. أمى
و شريانك مداه روحى
وحرمانك دوا جروحى
وأحزانك عشان نوحى 
بإحساس فريد
 

رضى الله تعالى عن الصالحات الأخيار 
وزرقنا مثيلات لهن فى أيامنا 
وغفر لنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات
وحشرنا بحبنا وتوقيرنا لهن فى الفردوس الأعلى آمين 
أديبتنا الرائعه / سمــاء 
تقبل الله منى ومنك 
ومن كل الزميلات والزملاء المشاركين هذا العمل 
وحفظه لنا ذخرا عنده آمين 
وكل عام والخير أنتم  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

الرائعون
صفحات الحب الروحاني

وسماء الشعر المتألقه
سماأ

جذاكم الله كل خير
وبارك لكم في ما ملكت أيمانكم

توقعت أن يكون الأجمل كموضوع
والأكثر إفاده كمسابقه
والأكثر فن وإبداع وإمتاع كحروف شكلتها قلوبكم
النابضه بحب الخير للخير تخياتي مقسمه عليكم مناصفه

----------


## سمـاء

أصدقائى وصديقاتى.. أحلى صحبة..

شكرا لكل من قرأ... وكل من فكر.. وكل من أجاب...

وكل من شجع أو دعا دعوة حلوة...

شكرا لكل الأمهات الخالدات برغم إنهم أعظم كتير من كل كلمة ممكن تتقال عليهم

شكرا للمايسترو على اختياراته وكلماته الرائعة..

ربنا يتقبل منا جميعا...


بس أنا نفسى أقول فزورة أخيرة... مش مطلوب تبعتوا حلها... كفاية تفكروا فى الأم  العظيمة دى..وتدعولها...



 
ربنا أنعم علينا وهىّ دايما أغلى نعمة

مايساويش الكون بحاله منها لينا بس ضمة

اسمها نور بنّاديله لما نلقى الدنيا ضلمة

وصفها صعب أكتبه لو بصدق أكتب وذمة

حلها مش اسم واحد بس برضه الحل كلمة

 
إلى أمى وكل أمهاتنا.. خالدات بينا وفينا....  ::

----------


## سمـاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يشرف المايسترو ويشرفنى إعلان أسماء الفائزين

 فى مسابقة أمهات فى سجلات الخلود

 والجائزة
 إسدال + كتاب رياض الصالحين
 :: 
 وهو حسب ما أشار العلماء أكثر الكتب التى تحتوى على الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة

الترتيب بحسب الأكثر إجابات للحلقات 
علما بأن كل الإجابات التى وصلت صحيحة  :: 

الفائز الأول nariman
 :: 
الفائز الثانى وجدى محمود 
 :: 
الفائز الثالث totatoty 
 :: 
الفائز الرابع محمد الصاوى 
 :: 
الفائز الخامس فخراوى 
 :: 

توزع الجوائز بمشيئة الله خلال شهر 9 /2011

وسنقوم بالإعلان هنا فى هذا الموضوع 
عن يوم ومكان إستلام الجائزة 
 :: 

ألف مبروك للفائزين 
وكل عام وجميع أبناء مصر بكل الخير والسعادة 
أعاد الله علينا هذه الأيام الطيبة باليمن والبركات

----------


## nariman

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> يشرف المايسترو ويشرفنى إعلان أسماء الفائزين 
> فى مسابقة أمهات فى سجلات الخلود 
> والجائزة
> إسدال + كتاب رياض الصالحين
> 
> وهو حسب ما أشار العلماء أكثر الكتب التى تحتوى على الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة
> ...


*الله يبارك فيك يا سماء*
*انتي والأستاذ محمد قدمتوا أشعار في غاية الروعة الواحد كان بيتأمل كل كلمة فيها بجد*
*قد ايه استمتعت بمشاركتكم ويارب دايما متجمعين*

*تسلم الأيادي ..كل رمضان وانتوا طيبين* 
 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الرائعون
> صفحات الحب الروحاني
> 
> وسماء الشعر المتألقه
> سماأ
> 
> جذاكم الله كل خير
> وبارك لكم في ما ملكت أيمانكم
> 
> ...



عليك حضور يا جدع زى النسيم والضى 
وليك شعور يتوزن بميزان دهب يا  خى
الله يا وجدى ياشاعر لما الحروف تناديك 
بتليق عليك المشاعر اللى ماليها زى 

أخى وصديقى الحبيب وجدى محمود 
وجودك أثرى الموضوع صدقا وليس كلاما 
مليون مبروك الفوز المستحق
حفظك الله ودمت جميلا  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أصدقائى وصديقاتى.. أحلى صحبة..
> 
> شكرا لكل من قرأ... وكل من فكر.. وكل من أجاب...
> 
> وكل من شجع أو دعا دعوة حلوة...
> 
> شكرا لكل الأمهات الخالدات برغم إنهم أعظم كتير من كل كلمة ممكن تتقال عليهم
> 
> شكرا للمايسترو على اختياراته وكلماته الرائعة..
> ...



*وصل الكلام للـ سمــا وطار بلا جناحين 
ما بين شروق وغروب يحلى بصلاة الزين 
قلب الكلام بيشوف ونبضه مش ساكت 
والرب رب قلوب والمؤمنين عارفين* 


*كل عام وانتِ سماء 
الإنسانه والشاعرة والأديبة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يشرف المايسترو ويشرفنى إعلان أسماء الفائزين 
> فى مسابقة أمهات فى سجلات الخلود 
> والجائزة
> إسدال + كتاب رياض الصالحين
> 
> وهو حسب ما أشار العلماء أكثر الكتب التى تحتوى على الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندما فكرت فى جائزة المسابقة كنت فى حيرة شديدة من أمرى 
لكنها لم تدوم طويلا عندما جالت بخاطرى عبارة 
أعظم هديه هي التى تعينك على طاعة الله عز وجل 
والتى طالما سمعتها من العلماء والحكماء 
وبما إن الموضوع كان عن الصالحات  
وكل منا مؤكد لديه زوجة أو أخت أو أبنه أو أم 
فكانت الجائزة إسدال لأداء الصلاة 
وكتاب رياض الصالحين الذى جمع صحيح ما ورد عن 
معلم البشريه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعنا بسنته وان يضىء قلوبنا بذكرالله
آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله يبارك فيك يا سماء*
> *انتي والأستاذ محمد قدمتوا أشعار في غاية الروعة الواحد كان بيتأمل كل كلمة فيها بجد*
> *قد ايه استمتعت بمشاركتكم ويارب دايما متجمعين*
> 
> *تسلم الأيادي ..كل رمضان وانتوا طيبين*


 
يقول العلماء ليس العبرة بمن سبق ولكن العبرة بمن صدق 
وإستحقاقك المركز الأول كان لصدقك ومواصلتك الإجابات
الصحيحه التى تنم عن وعى مضىء يسكنك 
كل عام وانتِ أجمل ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

والله أنا شايف  الأحق بالجوائز أصحاب الأبداع حضرتك إنتي والأستاذ محمد

أما جايزتنا إحنا فهي المعرفه
والتمتع بشلالات الإبداع المتدفقه

أما الجائزه التشجيعيه
الأجمل
فهي إجتماع أو ملاقاة الإخوه الفائزين

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف ألف ألف مبروك لكل الفائزين وجميع المشتركين 

وكل الشكر للأستاذ محمد سعيد والأستاذة سماء
ربنا يكرمكم يارب على مجهودكم الجميل وعلى إنجاح المسابقة وخروجها بالشكل اللائق
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يشرف المايسترو ويشرفنى إعلان أسماء الفائزين
> 
>  فى مسابقة أمهات فى سجلات الخلود
> 
>  والجائزة
>  إسدال + كتاب رياض الصالحين
> 
> ...


 كل الشكر لك يا سماء :f: 
 وكل الشكر للمايسترو محمد سعيد  :f: 
على هذه المسابقة الجميلة
وألف مبروك لكل الفائزين
 nariman
 :f: 
 وجدى محمود
 :f: 
 totatoty
 :f: 
 محمد الصاوى
 :f: 
 فخراوى
 :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذار مصحوب بالخجل للفائزين  :: 
على تأخر تسليم الجوائز 
وأعترف اننى فشلت أكثر من مره 
فى ترتيب لقاء توزيع الجوائز 
وبعد توفيق الله عز وجل تقرر توزيع الجوائز 
على الفائزين فى مسابقة أمهات فى سجلات الخلود
وتكريمهم والأحتفاء بهم وذلك فى السابعة مساء
يوم الجمعة الموافق 25/ 11/ 2011م 
وذلك فى أمسية نادى القاهرة الرياضى
العنوان
محطة مترو الأوبرا
نادى القاهرة الرياضى
بجوار متحف محمود مختار
وعند بوابة النادى
يتسنى لكم ان تسألوا الأمن عن ندوة
المستشار *صبرى النشار*
ستأتيكم الأجابة بمكان القاعة وسأكون فى انتظاركم بأذن الله
والدعوة عامة لكل أبناء مصر 
ألف مبروك للفائزين  
*الفائز الأول nariman*
**
*الفائز الثانى وجدى محمود* 
**
*الفائز الثالث totatoty* 
**
*الفائز الرابع محمد الصاوى* 
**
*الفائز الخامس فخراوى* 
 ::  
وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة  ::

----------

